# VNC and Xorg?

## FizzyWidget

I know you shouldn't ask which is best as many people have a different outlook on what they find best, but I need to set up a vnc on my server box as i need it to be a headless server, but i also need to run a few apps which require X and wine.

I have read that you have to do all manor of tricks to get this to work and have also read that is rather simple, can anyone point me in the direction of a simple and dummy proof guide to get this working, guess I have been on windows too long and have become spoilt.

----------

## destroyedlolo

 *Dark Foo wrote:*   

> ... but I need to set up a vnc on my server box as i need it to be a headless server, but i also need to run a few apps which require X and wine.

 

Sorry not responding to your questions but ... why VNC ?

I have several headless servers both at home or at work, and X tunneling over ssh was far than enough for me.

----------

## FizzyWidget

im open to suggestions, and willing to try anything  :Smile:  , as long as i can run the few gui programs i require its all good, its mainly windows 3D apps i need to run

----------

## Hu

If the machine is headless in normal operation, then you do not need to install a regular X server.  You can use X11 forwarding over ssh, VNC, or some combination of the two.  I suggest you try both and see what produces the most usable results for your intended applications.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Dark Foo,

Windows 3D apps in wine over VNC or whatever ...  Ouch!

On linux, a VNC server does not do the screen scraping it does in windows, at least, not by default.  With either VNC or tunneling X over ssh, you can take the graphics card out of the server and throw it away, as its not used.

To get 3D acceleration, you need to use VNC in its screen scraper mode. However, performance over the network will be 'poor' to put it kindly.

----------

## FizzyWidget

i only need it to start a rendernode, it doesn't actually display anything on screen apart from the app itself, i just need it to use the power of the pc is all, helps to have more than one pc rendering a 12000px x 9000px image  :Smile: 

can anyone link me to some setup guides so i can test out what is best for my needs, if needs be it can stay attached to the monitor it has and i will log in, only have to get up and go into the other room :p just too lazy to keep getting up and down   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Gusar

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> To get 3D acceleration, you need to use VNC in its screen scraper mode. However, performance over the network will be 'poor' to put it kindly.

 

TigerVNC has an X module that's not a scraper (that would be x0vncserver). I haven't tried 3d stuff with it yet though. See this thread for how to set the module up: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-898706-highlight-.html

----------

## FizzyWidget

thanks - will look at in morning after some sleep  :Smile: 

----------

## FizzyWidget

seems adding the server flag wants to downgrade my xorg-server :/

----------

## Gusar

Are you using ~ARCH, which has xorg-server-1.11? You'll need to modify the tigervnc ebuild then. Change XSERVER_VERSION at the top, and add this patch: http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/gitweb/?p=tigervnc.git;a=blob_plain;f=tigervnc11-xorg111.patch;hb=HEAD

----------

## FizzyWidget

yes forgot to say ~ARCH - will give it a whirl in the morning - thanks

----------

